# Adding Protien



## EnglishBullTerriers (Sep 10, 2008)

I would just like to say (for arguments sake and to create contriversy. Your welcome WhiteLeo!) that if you are looking to get a really good protien for your dogs and you only want to feed kibble, add some ground meat from your local grocery store into your kibble meals. It will add protien and it will also help to keep your dog feeling more full longer. 
So if you are looking for EVO, or Orijen, or whatever quality kibble that you feed, you can always keep them interested in it if you add some real meat ing there!! 
Just a thougt! Please post here so others will be happy to see something happen!! :biggrin:


----------



## phunkyphat (Nov 4, 2008)

EnglishBullTerriers said:


> I would just like to say (for arguments sake and to create contriversy. Your welcome WhiteLeo!) that if you are looking to get a really good protien for your dogs and you only want to feed kibble, add some ground meat from your local grocery store into your kibble meals. It will add protien and it will also help to keep your dog feeling more full longer.
> So if you are looking for EVO, or Orijen, or whatever quality kibble that you feed, you can always keep them interested in it if you add some real meat ing there!!
> Just a thougt! Please post here so others will be happy to see something happen!! :biggrin:


Do U feed them raw(uncooked ground beef) or cooked ground beef? I mix in cooked ground beef with Orijen dry kibble too. My pomeranian loves it. I tried to mix the EVO 95% canned food with Orijen but it seems like my dog doesn't really care for the EVO canned food, but when I mix a little ground beef he gobles it up.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

phunkyphat said:


> Do U feed them raw(uncooked ground beef) or cooked ground beef?


Raw ground beef would be best. I feed my dogs nothing but raw meat, bones, and organs. They haven't had anything cooked in 7 years. Well, they have had some of our leftovers that were cooked but the far greatest percentage of their food is raw.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

By far it's best uncooked, but before I made the complete switch, I was cooking chicken thighs for the dogs to add to their dry kibble for the added protein they needed for their muscle mass; and the fact that they really didn't like to eat kibble. So, added protein is best uncooked , but cooked is better than not at all.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

RawFedDogs said:


> Raw ground beef would be best. I feed my dogs nothing but raw meat, bones, and organs. They haven't had anything cooked in 7 years. Well, they have had some of our leftovers that were cooked but the far greatest percentage of their food is raw.


RFD, as you may recall, we recently switched Zio to Evo kibble. While I think we've chosen well, my husband has expressed interest in possibly supplementing Zio's dry food with something else. Thus, I'm intrigued by the raw food concept and think it might be a good alternative to ocassionally topping his food with canned products.

So please forgive my ignorance, but when feeding a dog raw meat, isn't there a high risk of them getting illness-causing bacteria? Especially if they don't eat their food all at once?

Additionally, I'm interested in healthy additives for his coat & skin. Will raw meat be beneficial in that area?

Inquiring minds.... :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2009)

My dogs love raw ground beef mixed into their kibble. I used to cook it but no longer. They also get some gently cooked chicken but I think they enjoy the raw ground beef more.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Submariner, go to RFD's sig. page and get on his website, it will answer your questions, but no,dogs will not get sick from eating raw food because of their short digestive tract.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

whiteleo said:


> Submariner, go to RFD's sig. page and get on his website, it will answer your questions, but no,dogs will not get sick from eating raw food because of their short digestive tract.


Thanks for pointing me to the info, whiteleo.

And of course I started doing some research myself... wow... this is almost as big a "minefield" as "what dog food should I feed Fido"!! 

There seems to be just as many "pros" as there are "cons", so I'm not going to get into the raw issue at all. However, I will be considering introducing Zio to some hamburger once a week as a "topper"; I just won't be saying whether it'll be cooked or raw. :wink:

Again, thanks for the input,


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I hope that when you checked out all the info thats on the web, you also punched up "myths of feeding a dog a raw diet" there are some great sites that are pretty informative and make a lot of sense.


----------



## STPFAN (Feb 5, 2009)

Check with local hunters and famers that put ads in the classifieds...they always have meat to give or sell from hunting or downed cattle!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Haha to people who cook for their dogs, I see this as more of a laziness issue; why bother to take the time to cook it if you can just add it raw? :biggrin:

Since you're adding the protein as a supplemental benefit for your dog, you might as well give it to them in the best form possible, which conveniently happens to be the most convenient way for you.


----------



## carolspets (Jun 16, 2009)

I add raw chicken thighs to my dog's diet a couple times a week, bones and all. I just put him in the yard and give it to him so it's no harder than feeding kibble and he loves it. Don't feed the cooked bones though because they are not digestible.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

yep, that's what i do for my dogs too, only every day.


----------

